# 1990 240sx A/C aux. fan not working



## korey12345 (Jun 4, 2004)

Anyone know how to troubleshoot the aux. fan not coming on when the a/c is turned on? the fan does work when hotwiring it. I was told by the dealer that my 1990 240sx does not have a a/c fan relay.....can this be??


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Mine doesn't work either, but if your a/c works just forget it, I'm thinking about taking mine out and junking it to get more air flow.. most likely ur motor is spent on it.. pain in the ass to change, good luck.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah, mine doesnt work either. i tired to take it out onces, but gave up because i didnt think it was worth it.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

joerc240sx said:


> Yeah, mine doesnt work either. i tired to take it out onces, but gave up because i didnt think it was worth it.


You got a '90 240? Just take off the belt that goes from the crank to the AC pulley and save some HP. Make sure to take off the right belt though. There's 3 of them. 1 for the PS, 1 for the AC, and 1 for the water pump and alternator together... that's the only one you really need to keep in my opinion.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

sorry i was talking about the fan. the condenser, and lines in the engine bay are already removed on my car.


----------

